# Kostenlose Prozessteuerungs / HMI-Software



## Elmi99 (24 Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

 nach dem ich hier schon lange nur passiv mitlese und gestern in einem englishsprachigen Forum was spannendes entdeckt habe, lasse ich mich jetzt doch mal zu einer Anmeldung und zu meinem ersten Post hinreißen. Eventuelle interessiert es ja jemanden, aber für mich sieht diese - tatsächlich komplett kostenlose -  Softwarelösung schon recht interessant aus (gefunden auf und übersetzt von www.control.com):



> Nach einigen Jahren Entwicklungszeit ist jetzt eine halbwegs vollständige Version des freien HMI-/Prozesskontroll-/Visualisierungs-Softwarepaketes OpenAPC verfügbar. Es enthält verschiedene Applikationen welche vermutlich alle wichtigen Features abdecken, die für eine professionelle Nutzung notwendig sind. Innerhalb dieses Softwarepaketes dekt die Softwarekomponente "ControlRoom" den HMI/process control Teil ab:
> 
> - einfach zu benutzender GUI-designer: das HMI kann direkt in einem einfach zu benutzenden WYSIWYG-editor erstellt werden, alle relevanten Benutzerelemente werden unterstützt, zusätzliche Elemente lassen sich per externem Plug-In nachrüsten
> 
> ...



Elmi


----------



## Fritz1001 (25 Januar 2012)

*Heimautomatisierung für Hardwarebastler?*

http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/1482/1,heimautomatisierung-fuer-hardwarebastler.html

*
*hier siehts eher nach basteln aus


----------



## bike (25 Januar 2012)

Das gehört doch in Bereich Werbung und Dinge die die Menschheit nicht braucht.



bike


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Dinge die die Menschheit nicht braucht.



Ach bike, lass dass doch einfach die Menschheit selbst entscheiden.

Zumindest diejenigen, die sich mit Modbus "vergnügen" können ja einen Blick auf OpenAPC werfen.
Und bei den Flow-Plugins finden sich ein paar interessante Sachen (MySQL, Postgres)

Ich persönlich finde es schlichtweg gut, dass es Open-Source-Projekte wie libnodave, pvbrower, OpenAPC, OSCAT, ... gibt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Elmi99 (26 Januar 2012)

Fritz1001 schrieb:


> *
> *hier siehts eher nach basteln aus



Da dann eher nicht mehr: http://www.openapc.com/hardware.php

MODBUS ist zwar mittlerweile auch in der Heimautomatisierung angekommen aber ich kenne keinen Bastler, der zu Hause einen Wafer-Handling Roboter oder eine RTC4 hat


----------



## seeba (26 Januar 2012)

Elmi99 schrieb:


> MODBUS ist zwar mittlerweile auch in der Heimautomatisierung angekommen aber ich kenne keinen Bastler, der zu Hause einen Wafer-Handling Roboter oder eine RTC4 hat


Och, so ein Toast-Wafer-Handling-Roboter wäre doch was.


----------

